# John Carpenter's Movie Music Compilation CD at Wal~Mart



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Cool. It even has The Fog on it. Listened to the samples, these seem to be the real deal and not cheap knockoffs like the Drew's CDs are.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Nevermind. I just realized it is some other guy covering all these Carpenter songs. Why can't somebody just release stuff from the movie soundtrack? Is that too much to ask?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Yep...they are 'covers'...which sucks big time. We've decided to get the 20th anniversary edition of the original Halloween soundtrack. It's got quite a few good cuts on it...including the classic theme.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

I should really see if there's a soundtrack to the original version of the Fog. That's what I'm really after.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought I read somewhere...maybe on an Amazon review....that The Fog soundtrack was out of print. I could be wrong....but I thought that was the case.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

*Fog*

There IS a soundtrack release for THE FOG, two of them actually.
The latest was an extended offering that includes an interview with Jamie Lee Curtis (shouldn't be on there) AND the great ghost story told in the beginning of the film around the campfire. Great purchase. Highly recommend getting that one.

Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...104-9086810-7672716?v=glance&s=music&n=507846

Click on the first track sample to hear some of the ghost story. This film's a classic.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can also find several sound clips from Carpenter's movies on his official website:

http://www.theofficialjohncarpenter.com/pages/themusic.html

Looking at that Amazon.com link for the Fog movie soundtrack I was surprised to see that Ennio Morricone did the music for "The Thing". I never knew that. Love his Spaghetti Western music.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Bram Bones said:


> There IS a soundtrack release for THE FOG, two of them actually.
> The latest was an extended offering that includes an interview with Jamie Lee Curtis (shouldn't be on there) AND the great ghost story told in the beginning of the film around the campfire. Great purchase. Highly recommend getting that one.
> 
> Here's the link:
> ...


From the reviews of this disc, it seems like alot of this is music that didn't quite make it into the movie. One reviewer states that alot of these were initial tracks layed out by Carpenter that he wasn't happy with, and thus, never made it into the film.

I read somewhere that the original LaserDisc release of the movie had the "soundntrack" on it, where the movie's score could be found as isolated audio tracks on the disc. I may have to see if someone on ebay is selling any copies of this audio burned onto CD. Hmmm...

My quest continues.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

*The Thing*

Poor Ennio's score was mostly chopped to bits for that film.
The majority of the score heard in the film is from Carpenter, and that isn't on the soundtrack unfortunately.
The only bits that remained pure Ennio would be the cool main titles and the parts where they saw the giant UFO in the ice crater and when they saw the empty ice block in the Norwegian's camp.

GREAT movie. True Carpenter.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

*Fog*

Zombie-F,
I'm a FOG fanatic and I'd say the only music that isn't on the soundtrack is the electronic elongated cords when the fog first rolls in and kills the three men on the boat in the beginning (and in the doctor's office) and the cool electronic organ music as they ride up to the church to find Fr. Malone early on in the film. It's missed too. I hate when for some reason cues are left off of a soundtrack.
The BEST track from BIG TROUBLE IN LITTLE CHINA during the airport kidnapping is nowhere to be seen on that soundtrack. And the hospital scene in HALLOWEEN 3 is omitted as well.


----------

